# Problem Putting Two Images Together



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

Im having trouble putting two images together in photoshop cs3 i use internet explorer also this is the problem i click open and pick a image and it comes up but then if i click open again to get another image it goes over it so you cant see the other image but im trying to put two images together.

Heres a Picture: 

http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/aaa.jpg

If you dont get what im saying tell me and ill take more pictures,


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn100/wrench97/aaa1.jpg


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn100/wrench97/aaa1.jpg


It says that pic has been removed or deleted


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try it again
in the upper righthand corner there three buttons below them are three more smaller ones click on the center of the smaller to reduce the image window size.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

Are you trying to :
a) open multiple images to visualise them
b) get the to images to be side by side as a new, single image
c) get the two images to merge into a single, composite image.

Your first post is not too clear...


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

Niniel said:


> Are you trying to :
> a) open multiple images to visualise them
> b) get the to images to be side by side as a new, single image
> c) get the two images to merge into a single, composite image.
> ...


A and B


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Any luck with Wrench97's advice?

In Photoshop CS1, you can hit the F key to toggle between Standard Screen, Full Screen With Menu Bar and Full Screen. You can also go to Window > Arrange > Tile or Cascade to show all open image windows. It should be the same or similar in CS3.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2008)

Allright... I'm working in CS2, but you should be able to translate it to CS3...

*A) open multiple images to visualize them*
1. Select your images. Holding "Ctrl" as you select images will allow you to select different images at the same time (screen cap)

2. Go to "Windows" and select "Arrange". Depending on your picture, select either "Tile Vertically" or "Tile Horizontally" (here). Since my example pictures are tall and narrow (portrait orientation) I selected to tile them *vertically*.

3. You can open more then two pictures and tile them to view them all, as you wish.


*B) get the to images to be side by side as a new, single image*

There are many ways to do this.. Since I think you are just starting with Photoshop (correct me if I'm wrong), I'll give you the easier one.

1. Make a new document. Make sure it is large enough to contain both pictures. (screen cap)

2. Using the move tool drag and drop the pictures on to the new document. You can tile the blank document with the pictures to make this easier.

3. Photoshop will automatically create a new layer for each picture. More the pictures around until you are satisfied with the placement. You can change the stacking order of the picture by changing the order of the layers (drag and drop them inside their menu)

4. Using the Crop tool, select only the part of the document that you need. (screen cap)

5. Press enter and save your new combined image. (final image)

Enjoy!


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ok i got to where i can see all the pictures but when i press the move button it doesn't bring it to the new document heres a pic

http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/gjdfg.jpg


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Click on one of your images then press Ctrl-A to select it, then with the Move tool enabled, drag it into the new 'Untitled-1' window. It will appear on a new layer. Do the same for the other image to drag it onto a new layer in 'Untitled-1'.

You can also use the Move tool quickly with any other tool selected by just holding down the Ctrl key. The cursor will change temporarily to the Move one.

When you've finished moving the 2 images into position, save as .PSD (master copy), then flatten and save as .JPG or whatever for your working copy.

CS3 is a very advanced and expensive image editor for this kind of basic work, and is not generally used or even owned by beginners. You could have saved alot of money by using the freeware Paint.NET


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

ok it works now but i just have one more question you see the blue around the penguin how would i be able to just cut the penguin out so i could use the penguin on a different pic


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

First, zoom in so the penguin fills most of the screen, then....
a) use the Magic Wand tool (and the Shift key to add more shades of blue to the selection) to select the blue and delete it, or
b) use the Lasso tool to draw an outline around the penguin, invert selection and delete, or
c) go to Select > Color Range to remove the blue, or
d) post the full size image here and I'll do it for you :smile:


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

Could you cut the white background off of this pic :grin:

http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/cp-rules.gif


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Saved as a 128-colour GIF with transparent background, less than 1kb filesize.










*http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/9374/cprules2ij7.gif*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Beat me to it ray:


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

ok thanks for the image but i tried to put it on something and it said image is locked http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/ahfd.jpg i wanted to put hte mod symbol on the left of the button


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go over to the layers palate and copy the layer, then move the copy


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't usually work with GIFs, but I think they both need to have the same properties, like 128-colour, transparent background, etc.

If you want to post the other image, I'm online for another hour or so, or Wrench will do it. Where exactly do you want the symbol to be placed?


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

koala said:


> I don't usually work with GIFs, but I think they both need to have the same properties, like 128-colour, transparent background, etc.
> 
> If you want to post the other image, I'm online for another hour or so, or Wrench will do it. Where exactly do you want the symbol to be placed?



http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/goemo_00027.jpg
http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/cprules2ij7.gif

put the mod symbol on the Left somewhere and how do you make a transparent background?

Thanks so much


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

To make a transparent background, open a new image in Photoshop and change the Background setting from White to Transparent. Then paste the shield icon into this new image and save as a transparent GIF. This can be pasted into other images without losing its transparency.










*http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/7380/combinedzf7.gif*


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

it looks awsome but when i try to write text in it and change the color it looks like this

http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/abbb.jpg


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I've just tried adding text to the image above. No problems. Select the Text tool, then select the color and font, type your text and click the tick or checkmark to complete.










*http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/4038/coloredtextbd1.gif*


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

koala said:


> I've just tried adding text to the image above. No problems. Select the Text tool, then select the color and font, type your text and click the tick or checkmark to complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so i click File - Open and select this image and this is what shows up http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/1.jpg then i click the text tool and click on the spot i want the text to appear http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/3.jpg and it turns a differnet color then i type Admin in it and try to change the style and it looks like this http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn342/kg199/2.jpg you cant edit it or nothing i donht know what to do?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not sure what's going on there. The red in your second screenshot looks like you've masked off the background, but I can't see how you could have done that.

If there aren't too many images, post them here and I'll add the text for you. What font and color do you want, and should the text be placed on the left or central?


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

koala said:


> I'm not sure what's going on there. The red in your second screenshot looks like you've masked off the background, but I can't see how you could have done that.
> 
> If there aren't too many images, post them here and I'll add the text for you. What font and color do you want, and should the text be placed on the left or central?



ok it does it for some of the pcitures and then it doesn't do some for some of the pictures well for the picture i gave you above could you write Administrator try 14 font black text and could you give me centered and to the left for the text and also make the same for Moderator and Trainee Moderator if i have more to do later i will give them to you thanks so much koala


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Here you go. It's easier for me to just do them rather than try and explain how CS3 works when I'm using CS1 :grin:









*http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/5883/1adminoe9.gif*









*http://img159.imageshack.us/img159/428/2moduf4.gif*









*http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/7240/3traineelo9.gif*

Size 12 font, Verdana, black, central left aligned. Couldn't fit the full trainee title into the box without reducing the font size. Let me know if you need any changes made.


----------



## kg199 (Jul 12, 2008)

http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/n...ombinedzf7.gif

and put this on the left like you did to the mod symbol http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/n...hp14RJRdPM.jpg if you need to you could resize the penguin so it fits good thanks so much could you do this as soon as possible also


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/1119/penguin1oe0.gif*

Check your private messages. I sent you this file 10 minutes ago. Your links above don't work because you copy/pasted your reply from your private message, messing up the links. :grin:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

More images sent via PM.


----------

